
SpaceX Stats has been updated prior the upcoming launch and landing tomorrow - cryptoz
https://spacexstats.com/?newsiteislive#
======
cryptoz
This is a fantastic resource for following SpaceX, and made by a very
passionate moderator of r/spacex. You can read the thread relevant thread
here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/3xf9nu/introducing_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/3xf9nu/introducing_spacex_stats_mission_control_spacex/)

Currently, just over 1 day and 5 hours until the planned launch and landing of
the next SpaceX Falcon 9!

